#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-19
<^angel^> سلام
<ashams> thelinuxer: Man, Hi, Sorry for disturbance, just need a moment to drop an idea to your brain :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: hey man, i really need to run
<thelinuxer> i was about to shutdown
<thelinuxer> can u send me an email ?
<ashams> ok, later
<ashams> bye
<ashams> Gr8
<thelinuxer> bye
<ashams> i love mails
<ashams> bye
<thelinuxer> :)
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-20
<pc-moon> سلام عليكم
<pc-moon> سلام غليكم
<thelinuxer> BooDy: can u see this ?
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer, heya fee teams tanya 3anah aktar men 3 members?
<EgyParadox> ubuntu members
<thelinuxer> yes of course
<thelinuxer> bas mesh faker meen el teams deh belzabt
<EgyParadox> hmm
<ashams> thelinuxer: how much members should a team have to get approved?
<EgyParadox> I checked one team
<thelinuxer> null :)
<EgyParadox> 11
<thelinuxer> u don't have to have ubuntu members to get approved
<thelinuxer> just something that shows that the team is up and running
<EgyParadox> its about involvement and activities
<ashams> yeah, i understood, thanks guys
<EgyParadox> ah
<EgyParadox> bene3mel shoghl
<EgyParadox> ana 7a7awel ageeb nas hena law fee moshkela aw keda
<EgyParadox> support
<ashams> EgyParadox: yes, please :D
<ashams> Remoun: welcome ya man :)
 * EgyParadox waiting
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> Welcome jafarkhq
<jafarkhq> hi
<Remoun> ashams, o/
<a3Dman> omg, it booted.
<EgyParadox> ?
<EgyParadox> a3Dman,
<a3Dman> caught one active user :)
<EgyParadox> active user?
<a3Dman> not idle
<EgyParadox> Neo31,
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<EgyParadox> menna, welcome
<EgyParadox> :)
<menna> EgyParadox: hello =)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> hey EgyParadox
<Neo31> salam EgyParadox
<Neo31> salam everybody :)
<EgyParadox> salam
<EgyParadox> sorry busy
<EgyParadox> I was busy
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-21
<hossam> السلام عليكم عندى مشكلة ف تصطيب اوبنتو ع لاب توب hp
<hossam> AL HARD byt2ry 3la file browser 3adi
<hossam> bs f Gparted w ubuntu setup unallocated space
<hossam> السلام عليكم
<islam> hello there
<Islam> any body here ?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-22
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer1, PM
<EgyParadox> :D
<thelinuxer1>  EgyParadox basha
<saad_> EgyParadox: basha?
<saad_> mo2ns bash
<saad_> /bin/bash
 * saad_ 2lsh r5ees
<thelinuxer1> saad_: loool
<saad_> how are you thelinuxer1 ? :D
<thelinuxer1> saad_: tamam ya "bash" ;)
<saad_> Tamam :D
<saad_> ya rab dayman ya bash
<saad_> sry off to lunch
<thelinuxer1> saad_: salam
<lazy-digger> Is this IRC active/
<lazy-digger> ?
<SaadTalaat> quassel clients vanished from  the face of the earth
<lazy-digger> :D But I am a huge Qt fanboy
<SaadTalaat> :D
<SaadTalaat> I'm just jokin ;)
<lazy-digger> I use KDE by the way
<SaadTalaat> well, since there is no Microsoft in it..you are safe
<karimfayez> Msa2 el fol
<lazy-digger> not even dual-booting nor virtualizing, Pure (K)Ubuntu
<SaadTalaat> masa2 el falafel :)
<lazy-digger> yeb2a el irc active el 7md llah
<SaadTalaat> :D
<karimfayez> Lol
<SaadTalaat> bs btw
<SaadTalaat> f3ln el quassel clients are rare :D
<SaadTalaat> rarely used
<lazy-digger> mashy :D , hwa el irc dah lel developers bas walla le kol el naas? :D
<SaadTalaat> kol el nas tb3n
<SaadTalaat> bs mo3zmo geeks
<lazy-digger> :D a7san naas
<SaadTalaat> :d
<lazy-digger> eh ra2yko fe unity?
<SaadTalaat> :D
<SaadTalaat> fil Ubuntu?
<lazy-digger> ah
<SaadTalaat> Unity,Gnome3 = #FAIL
<karimfayez> Unity is only good for small screens
<SaadTalaat> Gnome 2 a7sn 7aga
<lazy-digger> fe nas hat forke gnome 2, hayb2a esmaha "Mate"
<lazy-digger> fork**
 * SaadTalaat still using Ubuntu 10.04
<lazy-digger> :D awwel Ubuntu asta5demo
<SaadTalaat> ;)
<lazy-digger> garrabt XFCE?
<SaadTalaat> hmmm la2
 * SaadTalaat doesn't like GUI's much
<lazy-digger> fel Eg LoCo team?
<SaadTalaat> eh?
<lazy-digger> Ubuntu Egypt Local Community
<SaadTalaat> No, I'm only in CATReloaded
<karimfayez> Is the outing tomorrow??
<karimfayez> ??
<SaadTalaat> outing?
<karimfayez> Yes.. I guess it was announced on Facebook
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-24
<Mousa> salam Alikom
<Mousa> is there anybody here?
<elacheche_anis> salam Mousa
<Yoda`> w Alikum Al-Slam
<Mousa> i have problem in installing Ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> what problem!
<Mousa> in setup . Format phase read Hard Drive Unallocated space
<Mousa> In my laptop HP
<elacheche_anis> Have you a Windows 7 installed!!??
<Mousa> yeah
<elacheche_anis> The problème is in Windows 7.. I have the same problem once
<elacheche_anis> :/
<elacheche_anis> problem**
<Mousa> :D
<elacheche_anis> don't be verry happy XD
<elacheche_anis> WinBug 7 sucks :/
<Mousa> but i installed Ubuntu many times on my PC and having win7 installed
<elacheche_anis> Mousa, I don't know where is exactley the problem!! Because I installed Ubuntu with WinBug 7 many time too without any problems.. May be it's problem with some updates/patchs of WinBug 7
<Mousa> ok Thanks elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> But I'm sure that the problem is because of WinBug7 not Ubuntu because a friend from this channel asked me the same question in the same day that I found the proble
<elacheche_anis> do you want to know what solution I got!!
<Mousa> tell me
<elacheche_anis> Installing Ubuntu in the HD, then re-install Win7.. Then repairing the GRUB.. It's not a perfect solution, but I don't find any other solutions :-/
<Mousa> I think that's what I'll do
<elacheche_anis> ok :)
<elacheche_anis> Yoda`, have you any informations about that!
<Mousa> ok :) thnaks for ur help
<Mousa> thanks*
<elacheche_anis> welcome
<a3Dman> If only Windows has an option not to install a bootloader :)
<elacheche_anis> yeh.. "IF"
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-25
<OsAmA> السلام عليكم
<OsAmA> اريد برنامج بديل ال autoCAD
<OsAmA> انا استخدم ubunt 11.04
<OsAmA> i need a program instead of autoCAD
<OsAmA> i have ubuntu 11.04
<OsAmA> can u help me??
<OsAmA> ane body there??
<OsAmA> any
<OsAmA> thank you for not responding
<OsAmA> شكرا لعدم ردكم
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-17
<os_> السلام عليكم
<thelinuxer> os_: و عليكم السلام
<os_> أريد أن أنصب برنامج من أبونتو 12.10 داخل  أبونتو 12.04
<os_> وأريد معرفة مستودع 12.10
<thelinuxer> ايه هو ؟
<os_> رايجل .. من جنوم 3.5
<thelinuxer> مش صح انك تحط المستودع بتاع 12.10 فى 12.04
<os_> thelinuxer: هو مجرد جهاز اختباري
<thelinuxer> إيه رايجل ده ؟
<thelinuxer> in english please
<os_> rygel
<os_> ولا أقللك .. اعطيني مستودع جنوم 3.5 :)
<thelinuxer> مفيش 3.5
<thelinuxer> فى 3.6
<thelinuxer> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<os_> 3.5 ... يعني 3.6 بيتا
<os_> كلللللللللو بيمشي :)
<os_> thelinuxer:
<os_> Parts of GNOME 3.4 that didn't make it into the normal Ubuntu 12.04 repositories.
<os_> هذا يعني أن المستودع إذا طبق على 12.04 يعني أنه يعطي جنوم 3.4
<thelinuxer> tayeb try it
<thelinuxer> yes
<os_> وأنا لا أريد هذا :)
<thelinuxer> dah law enta esta7'demt apt-add-repository
<thelinuxer> just add these 2 lines to your sources
<thelinuxer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu quantal main
<thelinuxer> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu quantal main
<os_> أه .. QUANTAL
<os_> طيب
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-18
<Helmy> hello
<os_> thelinuxer: هل يمر warzey كثيرا ؟
<thelinuxer> os_: للآسف لا
<os_> كنت أحسب أنه أنهى دراسته الثانوية السنة
<os_> هو من عندنا :)
<thelinuxer> ثانوية ؟
<os_> نعم
<thelinuxer> وزيرى خلص جامعة!
<os_> وزيرك !؟
<os_> :)
<thelinuxer> ههه
<os_> warzey ?
<thelinuxer> أنا فاكرك بتسأل على إسلام الوزيرى
<os_> لللللللللللللللللللا !
<os_> * Wazery (~Wazery@41.69.65.187) has joined #ubuntu-eg
<os_> wazery ?
<os_> أذكر أنه سوري
<thelinuxer> nope
<os_> ويقدم البكلوريا أيضا
<thelinuxer> he's an Egyptian
<os_> ربما أخطأت :)
<thelinuxer> ممكن يكون تشابه أسماء
<os_> ههههه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> السلام عليكم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل هناك أحد؟
<os_> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
<os_> أنا هنا :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> عندي سؤال
<os_> طجه :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ملفات tar.gz
<os_> آه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أليست إحدى طرق إضافة البرامج للينكس
<Mohamed_Ahmed> الملفات المضغوطة مثل هذه؟
<os_> قصدك ال tarballs?
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا أعرف
<os_> يعني :)
<os_> عرفته
<os_> آي .. إشبها ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> الطريقة الأخرى هي إضافة البرامج بالتنزيل من PPA من الطرفيقة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> الطرفية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> صح؟
<os_> هناك أكثر من ذلك طرق :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن أنا نزلت ملف تار
<os_> SOURCE ولا BINARY
<os_> ?
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وعايز أثبت البرنامج الذي يحتويه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا أعرف
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أعرف امتداد الملف فقط
<os_> من أين حملته ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وهو كما قلت لك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لحظة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/technology/epp/downloads/release/juno/R/eclipse-jee-juno-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz
<Mohamed_Ahmed> بت تورنت
<os_> ما تحمله من مركز برمجياتك :)؟
<os_> ما أسهللك :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لول
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لم يخطر ببالي أن هذا البرنامج مضاف إلى مركز البرمجيات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> المهم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كنت أريد أن أعلم
<os_> أرشيف تار هو نوع من الملفات الضغوطة
<os_> أرشيف تار هو نوع من الملفات المضغوطة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ما هو المجلد الأفضل الذي أستخرج فيه الملف المضغوط
<os_> استخرجه في أي مجلد ..
<os_> بالنسبة للسورس قصدي
<os_> إذا كان يحوي مصدر البرنامج
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يعني أسأل عن مكان دليل (مجلد) الذي تضاف فيه البرامج عادة
<os_> آه .. همم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أعلم أنه يمكن استخراجه في أي مجلد
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن أني أريد التنظيم كما أريد المعرفة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يعني فيما يسمى ويندوز
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<os_> توزع الملفات بين المجلدات في نظام الملفات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> البرامج توضع في السي في بروجرام فايلز
<os_> الملفات التنفيذية توضع في /usr/bin
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: فهمت عليك
<os_> والمكتبات في مسار ما lib
<os_> في لينكس البرامج كتوزيع مختلف عن ويندوز
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كنت أعتقد  ذلك أيضًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن هذا لا يحل مشكلتي
<os_> في ويندوز تحل مشكلة ال dependcy بوضع البرنامج في مجلد مع معظم مكتباته
<os_> مع إضافة مفاتيح التسجيل
<os_> إلخخخ
<os_> لكن هذا يسبب تكرار للمكتبات في كل مجلد لبرنامج
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<os_> مما يسبب نفاذ المساحة بسرعة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن مع ذلك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> مساحة فايرفكس في لينكس
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أكبر من مساحته في ويندوز أليس كذلك؟
<os_> هل تقصد tar تبع الذي توفره موزيلا على موقعها
<os_> ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا
<os_> إذا ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أتحدث عن الموجود في مركز البرمجيات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أتذكر ذلك
<os_> آه ..
<os_> هناك بعض فروق البرمجة :*
<os_> هناك بعض فروق البرمجة :)
<os_> لا تنسى أن حجم برنامج ما يختلف في لينكس بين حاسوب وآخر
<os_> بسبب أيضا الاعتماديات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا أفهم
<os_> فهمت ؟
<os_> آه حسنا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> على نفس التوزيعة؟
<os_> نعم على نفسها
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كيف؟
<os_> سأعفهمك هذا
<os_> سأفهمك هذا
<os_> لكن صبرا
<os_> لبست البيجاما ورجعت !
<os_> هه
<os_> طيب
<os_> افرض أنا عندي أبونتو
<os_> وأنت عندك أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تمام
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ملعون أبو جنوم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> 3
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<os_> شبها ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ناس متخلفة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> عملوا مثل مايكروسوفت
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يقودون المستخدم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ولا يدعوا المستخدم يقودهم
<os_> همم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> المهم
<os_> أظن أنه في عالم المصادر المفتوحة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يعني أنا نفسي في حاجة واحدة بس
<os_> هناك حرية للمستخدم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> حد يخفيلي الشريط العلوي في يونتي
<os_> وهناك حرية للمنتج أيضا :)
<os_> هو في غلاظة بإمكانية التخصيص :)
<os_> في كل من يونتي وجنوم 3
<os_> في جنوم 3 هناك امكانية لتخصيص
<os_> عبر كتابة الإضافات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وهذا خطأ
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لست خبيرًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن لا أعتقد أنه  من الأفضل تقييد تخصيص أي برنامج حر
<Mohamed_Ahmed> المهم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كنت تقول لي أنا عندي أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وأنت عندك أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ثم؟
<os_> صحيح
<os_> لا لغير المثال
<os_> أنا عندي xubuntu
<os_> وأنت عندك ياها كمان
<os_> أنت بدك تنزل يونتي
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<os_> وأنا بدي نزل جنوم 3 شل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هذه بيئات مختلفة
<os_> (بيئات .. تظل برامج تصلح لمثالي)
<os_> أنت حملت 20 ميجا .. وأنا حملت 50 ميجا (مثلا )
<os_> لهون ماشي ؟
<os_> فهمت لهلق :)؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تمام
<os_> بعد ما نصبت أنا جنوم 3 شل
<os_> ما عجبتني :)
<os_> قام نصبت يونتي
<os_> تمام لهزن
<os_> تمام لهون
<os_> ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تمام
<os_> لما نصبت يونتي أنا
<os_> ما كنت مضطر حمل 20 ميجا كلها
<os_> لأني لما نصبت جنوم شل نصبت مكونات مشتركة بين يونتي وجنوم شل
<os_> فهمت لهون :)
<os_> ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تمام
<os_> هلق أنت كمان بدك تنصب جنوم شل
<os_> ما حتحمل 50 ميغا كلها
<os_> لأنك حملت مكونات مشتركة لجنوم شل مع يونتي وقت نصبت يونتي
<os_> تمام ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> معك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تمام
<os_> في التوزيعة نفسها على أجهزة مختلفة
<os_> ممكن يكون الناس منصبة برامج مختلفة عن بعضها
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تمام
<os_> لهيك بتكون منصبة مكتبات و مكونات مشتركة بين بعضها
<os_> لهيك بتكون منصبة مكتبات و مكونات مشتركة مختلفة بين بعضها بين بعضها
<os_> لهيك بتكون منصبة مكتبات و مكونات مشتركة مختلفة بين بعضها
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يعني ممكن تكون هناك برامج تحتاج لملفات منصبة أصلًا في بعض التوزيعات أو البيئات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تمام
<os_> أها يا عيني عليك
<os_> لهيك بيكون الحزم اللي لازم تنصبها  ممكن مختلفة من جهاز لآخر على نفس التوزيعة
<os_> من يملك يونتي لا يحتاج تنصيب مكونات جنوم شل كلها
<os_> لأنها نفسها تقريبا
<os_> بينما الذي لايملكها يحتاج أن ينصب حزم أكثر لكي يحصل على جنوم شب
<os_> بينما الذي لايملكها يحتاج أن ينصب حزم أكثر لكي يحصل على جنوم شل
<os_> بينما في ويندوز وضع مختلف تماما
<os_> حجم البرنامج يظل ثابتا
<os_> عليك تحميله كله
<Mohamed_Ahmed> معك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> قرأت ما قلت
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وفهمت عليك
<os_> حتى المكونات التي تملكها أنت ستحملها مع البرنامج
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<os_> لأنه لا يعلم ما لديك من مكتبات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هذه معلومة جديدة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن لهجتك سورية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أو شامية
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: صحيح :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> فما الذي تفعله في القناة المصرية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ؟
<os_> هل تحب أن أفتح قناة سورية :)
<os_> أنا متواجد أيضا في القناة التونسية
<os_> ما علينا
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: يمكنك تخصيص يونتي و جنوم
<os_> لكن صارت أصعب للتخصص
<os_> لكن صارت أصعب للتخصيص
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تمام
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا أفكر في تنضيب كاميون على أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل ممكن ذلك؟
<os_> كاميون ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أعتقد أنه ممكن
<os_> اسمع بالانجليزية ؟
<os_> اسمه بالانجليزية ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> Cammeon
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لينكس منت
<os_> سينامون
<os_> !
<os_> cinnamon?
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ولا ما سمعتها قبلًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<os_> حسنا
<os_> يمكنك إضافة مستودع
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> بخصوص المستودعات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> قرأت أنه يجب أن أبقي قائمة مستودعاتي صغيرة
<os_> نعم لتجنب أن يأخذ وقت طويل ليحدث معلومات المستودع
<os_> نعم لتجنب أن يأخذ وقت طويل ليحدث معلومات المستودعات
<os_> أنا أستخدم linuxmint lmde
<os_> هي مبنية على ديبيان
<os_> وقد أزلت مستودعات منت واستبدلتها بديبيان ويزي
<os_> وأنا لا أضيف مستودع من أجل برنامج مخصص
<os_> وغالبا أجد كل شيء في مستودع ديبيان الرسمي
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يعني هل مستودع ديبيان أكبر من مستودع أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ديبيان
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تستخدم جنوم 3
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تستخدم جنوم 3؟
<os_> نعم
<os_> جنوم 3 متوفر في ديبيان ويزي
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: مستودع أبونتو يأخذ حزمه من مستودع ديبيان sid
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا لا أريد جنوم 3
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لول
<os_> ويجري عليه تعديلات بسيطة
<os_> ويضيف عليه أيضا حزما أخرى
<os_> يقال أن عدد حزم أبونتو في وقت ما كان 32.000
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن هناك برامج جديدة تظهر يوميًا على المدونات المهتمة بلنكس
<os_> وحزم ديبيان 29.000
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وأود أن أجرب منها
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: صحيح ..
<Mohamed_Ahmed> فلا تكون  متوفرة على مركز البرمجيات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> فأضيف المستودعات الشخصية بالطرفية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وأنزل ما أريد
<os_> قد تتوفر بلا مستودعات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كيف؟!
<os_> قصدي حزم deb
<os_> و مكوناتها )اعتمادياتها )
<Mohamed_Ahmed> طيب
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن المواقع
<os_> تكون متوفرا ممكن في مستودع أبونتو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا توفر هذه الحزم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> توفر أوامر الإضافة عبر الطرفية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> المهم
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: ليس كلهم توفرها
<os_> مثلا سينامون
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ما به؟
<os_> توفر ملف deb لسينامون على ما أظن
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل له مركز برمجيات خاص به؟
<os_> ملف منفرد .. لأنو مكونات سينامون متوفرة في مستودع أبونتو الرسمي
<os_> فلا ضرورة لمستودع كامل
<os_> أقول مثلا لا أكثر
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: لا أدري هل له مركز برمجيات خاص
<os_> لكن إذا نصبت أكثر من مركز برمجيات .. لا يعني أنها لا تشترك في المستودعات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> حلو
<Mohamed_Ahmed> http://www.webupd8.org/
<Mohamed_Ahmed> من المواقع التي أتابعها
<os_> أعرفه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/new-cinnamon-16-release-adds-2d-session.html#more
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هذا رابط الموضوع عن سينامون
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ما هي المواقع الأخرى التي تتابعها أنت؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أريد مواقع بسيطة تعلمني لينكس ببساطة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وليس على طريقة الكتب
<os_> أنا أتابع مجتمع لينكس العربي
<os_> و مدونة عالم التقنية
<os_> وادي التقنية أقصد
<os_> ولينكس اليوم
<os_> لكن لا أتعلم الكثير منها
<os_> لا مفر من القراءة
<os_> سواء كان ذلك من الكتب أو من التوثيق
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ذكرت مواقع عربية
<os_> صحيح
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هذه لا تغني ولا تثمن من جوع
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أتابع وادي التقنية منذ سنوات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أعتقد أن النشاط قد تبدل فيه إلى الأسوأ في الفترة الأخيرة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :(
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لينكس اليوم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> موقع عربي؟!
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا أعتقد
<os_> أنا استخدمت أبونتو منذ سنة وشههرين
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: بلى
<os_> هو عربي
<os_> لكن مؤسسه في حلب على ما أظن
<os_> منذ اندلاع المعركة تدهور نشاط الموقع
<os_> عالم لينكس كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
<os_> وبصراحة لا أزن يمكن يشرح في مدونة أو منت
<os_> وبصراحة لا أزن يمكن يشرح في مدونة أو منتدى
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أكره المنتديات
<os_> بل المنتدى للنقاش  .. أسئلة هيك شي
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: هناك من ألح على للتسجيل في منتدى لينكس العربي كثيرا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> معك
<os_> أنا متواجد في قناته قبل أن أسجل ب9 أشهر
<os_> ولولا أنه قد ألح علي لم أكن لأسجل
<os_> يعني باختصار
<os_> تحتاج صبر و لغة انجليزية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لغتي الإنجليزية مقبولة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وأتابع مواقع إنجليزية
<os_> حسنا
<os_> اقرأ التوثيق
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن أريد أن أعرف الأمور الداخلية
<os_> documentation
<os_> اقرأ التوثيق
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أكون أقرب إلى الخبرة من المستخدم العادي
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يعني حتى الآن
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا أعرف سوى أوامر تنزيل البرامج بالطرفية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ولا أعرف أوامر أخرى
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ولا أعرف تقسيم الدلائل في لينكس
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل تستخدم لينكس لأغراض غير شخصية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أقصد هل تستخدمه في العمل؟
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: يعني شلون  :)
<os_> أنا طالب
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وأنا طالب مثلك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن
<os_> لا أعمل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كان علي أن أسأل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يعني يبدو أن لك خبرة في لينكس
<os_> أنا طالب ثانوية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لول
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا طالب جامعي
<os_> يعني لا أحتاج برامج كثيرة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> من أين أنت؟
<os_> قد أستخدم برنامج لتمثيل خط بيناي
<os_> قد أستخدم برنامج لتمثيل خط بينابي
<os_> قد أستخدم برنامج لتمثيل خط بيناني
<os_> أنا سوري
<os_> Mohamed_Ahmed: مصري
<os_> ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> مصري
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أي نعم
<os_> تشرفنا :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكنك لا تقيم في سوريا الآن؟
<os_> بلى
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تقيم فيها؟
<os_> نعم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> مع النظام أم ضده؟
<os_> محضورة :)
<os_> فهمت ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يمكن
<Mohamed_Ahmed> المهم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كان الله في عونكم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ونقول
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> العين بصيرة والإيد قصيرة
<os_> عارف عارف
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :(
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا أتحدث عسكريًا
<os_> عارف عارف
<Mohamed_Ahmed> مصر مش لاقية وبتدور على فلوس من البنك الدولي
<os_> هههه فكرك مين ميزانو التجاري رابح بالشرق الأوسط :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> طب
<Mohamed_Ahmed> مش فاهم؟
<os_> بلى
<os_> بس الحال من بعضه :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ما هو حضرتك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا أقولك مصر لو مرتبة حالها
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كان ممكن ندخل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> المهم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> في دراسة عندك؟
<os_> همم
<os_> أهالي بلدتي اجتمعو وأجلو الدراسة أسبوع .. أو 10 أيام
<os_> أما أنا فلا أنوي إكمال دراستي في مدرسة
<os_> بل في معهد
<os_> ولو لم أكن مضطرا لإكمالها السنة لكنت أجلتها قليلا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> طب
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كان الله في عونكم
<os_> مدراء النوافذ غالبا أكثر إمكانية للتخصيص
<os_> من بيئات أسطح المكتب
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ما هو مدير النوافذ؟
<os_> window managers
<Mohamed_Ahmed> مثل ماذا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ؟
<os_> كومبيز يعتبر مدير نوافذ
<os_> openbox
<os_> .
<os_> ماذا تستخدم الآن واجهة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> unity
<os_> يونتي 3d
<os_> ولا 2d ?
<Mohamed_Ahmed> 3
<os_>  همم
<os_> صعب أن أريك ما أقصد :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل تتحدث عن ubuntu tweak
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ?
<os_> لا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> compiz
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ?
<os_> كومبيز هو مدير نوافذ
<os_> لكن لا أريدك أن تفهم مدير النوافذ على أنه برنامج يعطيك مؤثرات فقط
<os_> يونتي 3d تستخدم أسلوبا غريبا في تصميم الوجهة
<os_> يونتي 3d تستخدم أسلوبا غريبا في تصميم الواجهة
<os_> حيث أن لوحة يونتي و اللانشر والداش عبارة عن مقبس لمدير النوافذ كمبيز
<os_> بينما عادة يكون مدير النوافذ جزء من بيئة سطح المكتب .. و
<os_> وليس بقية مكونات سطح المكتب منطوية تحت م
<os_> وليس بقية مكونات سطح المكتب منطوية تحت مدير النوافذ
<os_> قد لا تلاحظ الفرق بين unity 2d و 3d
<os_> لكن تفرق كثييييييييييييييييرا
<os_> أستطيع أن أريك مثالا عن م
<os_> أستطيع أن أريك مثالا عن م
<os_> أستطيع أن أريك مثالا عن مدير النوافذ على 2d
<os_> معي ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> معك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن لا أفهم عليك
<os_> همم
<os_> تبقى تعرف
<os_> :)
<os_> فيما بعد
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<os_> يونتي 2d تستخدم metacity مدير نوافذ
<Mohamed_Ahmed> شكرًا على كل شيء
<os_> عفوا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أراك لاحقًا
<os_> مع السلامة
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-19
<cseslam> hi
<violinappren> الو يا كائنات الفصاء السيبرنتي
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-20
<AnasEmad> حد هنا
<MohamedAlaa98> ana :)
<MohamedAlaa98> انا :)
<MohamedAlaa98> AnasEmad: بالتوفيق انشاء الله :)
<AnasEmad> ياهلا
<MohamedAlaa98_> يا هلا
<MohamedAlaa98_> :)
<AnasEmad> ايه رايكم نعرف الناس اكتر علي irc و نخليهم يدخلوا دلوقتي هنا ؟
<HazRPG> \o hi
<HazRPG> hmm, anyone know how I can add arabic support to my terminal?
<EgyParadox> hmmm
<EgyParadox> I dont think its possible since Arabic is written from right to left.
<HazRPG> EgyParadox: oh...
<HazRPG> EgyParadox: how about utf-8 support when ssh'ing into a box?
<HazRPG> the locale keeps returning as "POSTIX"
<HazRPG> yet I know that box has the locale en-GB installed on it
<MohamedAlaa98> anas emad in the meeting now
<HazRPG> ubuntu-eg-meeting?
<EgyParadox> #ubuntu-meeting
<HazRPG> ah
<HazRPG> anas emad is EgyParadox ?
<EgyParadox> la2
<HazRPG> oh, nevermind he's actually listed as anas xD
<EgyParadox> :D
<HazRPG> am I the only one here using irssi?
<AnasEmad> انا هناك
<AnasEmad> :D
<HazRPG> bah, no write arabic >_<
<HazRPG> my ssh/irssi won't display them o.O
<cseslam> when can i do this interview :D ?
<AnasEmad> voting now
<HazRPG> this is the reason I'm trying to fix it :P
<cseslam> okay, i vote for anas emad
<EgyParadox> ;D
<EgyParadox> :D
<cseslam> should i say reason or just say i vote for him ?
<EgyParadox> well
<EgyParadox> cseslam
<AnasEmad> wow
<AnasEmad> :)
<EgyParadox> ;)
<EgyParadox> ;)
<EgyParadox> :D
<AnasEmad> i am happy
<EgyParadox> mabroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook
<EgyParadox> :
<EgyParadox> :D
<HazRPG> AnasEmad: elf mabrook ;)
<cseslam> HazRPG, Alf not elf :P
<AnasEmad> thanks
<AnasEmad> begad thanks
<AnasEmad> i am really happy
<HazRPG> cseslam: my bad :P
<cseslam> AnasEmad,  mabrook ya kber :)
<cseslam> estmr
<HazRPG> erm... I think our main problem with ubuntu-eg is we don't have our own meeting committy
<HazRPG> I noticed topics being mentioned at the last meet, that would normally go into a meeting (from my experience with ubuntu-uk)
<HazRPG> mootbot is what they use iirc
<HazRPG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<HazRPG> all went silient...
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-22
<haisam> salm 3alekom
<haisam> eny budy online here ?
<os_> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
<haisam> i need help
<os_> :)
<os_> انطق !
<haisam> i am setup ubuntu 12.4 on dell gx280  desktop
<os_> و ؟
<haisam> but the driver vega not supported i need drive it
<os_> أعرف أن لابتوبات dell تدعم أبونتو
<haisam> no its desktop
<haisam> when i try update maneggar filler
<os_> آه طيب
<os_> كرت شاشتك لو سمحت ما اسمه ؟
<haisam> i dont know
<os_> أعطني مخرجات الأمر :
<os_> lspci | grep -i vga
<haisam> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<os_> إنتل .. همم
<haisam> howa anta meen ? ahmed tolan ?
<os_> لا
<os_> أنا أسامة
<haisam> osama nagy ?
<os_> لا لا
<os_> أنا من الفريق
<haisam> ok osama eh ?
<os_> مخزوم
<os_> همم
<os_> أظن أن كارت الشاشة مدعوم ..
<os_> ألم تقلع من وضع اللايف ؟
<haisam> tap ok feen ba2a agebo mneen ?
<os_> لحالو يتعرف (على ظني)
<haisam> la2
<haisam> mat3rafsh ma3aya unkonwn
<os_> كيف نصبت أبونتو ؟
<os_> كيف نصبت أبونتو ؟
<haisam> 3ady ya3ny
<haisam> azay eh mesh fahmak ?
<os_> كيف نصبت أوبنتو عندك ؟
<os_> :)
<haisam> انا اصلا بقالي فتره مكنتش صطبته وطبعا الاصدار جديد عليا
<haisam> انا كنت منزل 10.4
<os_> فهمت
<os_> هل أقلعت من القرص الحي
<haisam> دلوقتي في حوارات تانيه
<os_> لا لا
<haisam> الفكره اني لما بعمل تشيك درايفر بيفشل
<os_> إذا اشتغلت الجرافيكس في القرص الحي
<haisam> امال ايه طيب
<haisam> لا
<os_> ما اشتغلت ؟
<haisam> لو معاك انت امر ترمينال يعمله انستال او ابديت يا ريت
<haisam> لا ما اشتغلت
<os_> فينك تعمل update من :
<os_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<os_> بس الطبيعي يعمل
<haisam> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<haisam> ده الخرج
<haisam> كده معملش ابديت
<os_> بظن أنه محدث تماما
<os_> انظر الصفحة التالية
<os_> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-010512.htm?wapkw=82915g+graphics+linux
<os_> كارت شاشتك مدعوم
<haisam> انا متاكد انه كان لازم يعرفه لوحده فمش فاهم ليه
<os_> طيب طيب
<os_> أنت على الجهاز الآن ؟
<os_> يعني تحاكيني منه ؟
<haisam> اها
<os_> من ويندوز يعني ؟
<haisam> اوبنتو 12.4
<os_> من الطرفية يعني :)
<os_> طيب
<os_> جربلي أمر
<os_> sudo lightdm
<os_> وأعطني النواتج ..
<haisam> ok w8
<os_> كيف تحاكيني وما متعرف على كارت الشاشة ؟
<os_> ومن فايرفوكس !
<os_> ومن نفس الجهاز .. وأبونتو
<os_> أنا متلخبط شوي معلش ؟
<haisam> هو انت متخيل ان لو تعريف الشاشه مش موجود مش هايفتح ولا ايه ؟
<os_> طيب
<haisam> الفكره بتكون في الريزليوشن
<os_> شلون عرفت أنو الشاشة غير معرفة ؟
<os_> آه !
<os_> لا يا عيني :)
<os_> لينكس ليس ويندوز :)
<os_> يعني إذا ما كان في تتعريف لكارت الشاشة
<os_> لن يشتغل X11 أبدا
<os_> مشكلتك مو بتعريفه
<haisam> Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<os_> لن يشتغل معك sudo lightdm
<os_> ببساطة لأنك مشغله !
<os_> هو أنا قريت عن مشكلة مماثلة لكارت شاشتك
<os_> قال ما قدرانين يزدو الدقة
<haisam> mmmmmmmmmm
<os_> رأيي نعدل x11 ليشمل هذه الدقة
<os_> بس لحظات لأرى حلولا غيرها
<haisam> ok
<os_> haisam: يونتي 3 d تشتغل ؟
<os_> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<os_> جربه
<os_> جربته ؟
<haisam> Not software rendered:    yes Not blacklisted:          yes GLX fbconfig:             yes GLX texture from pixmap:  yes GL npot or rect textures: yes GL vertex program:        yes GL fragment program:      yes GL vertex buffer object:  yes GL framebuffer object:    yes GL version is 1.4+:       yes  Unity 3D supported:       yes
<haisam> all yes
<os_> التسريع الثلاثي الأبعاد مدعوم
<haisam> yes
<os_> وأظن أنك تستخدم يونتي 3d بسلاسة
<haisam> tamam
<haisam> ok
<haisam> طب ايه المشكله دلوقتي حاسس ان الجهاز بطيء اوي
<haisam> عيب ع اللينكس يا بوب يكون كده
<os_> أنا أبحث الآن عن مخاطر إضافة الدقة إلى xorg.conf
<os_> )عندما تواجه مشكلة في التعريف .. الملام الشركة وليس النظام )
<os_> فسها على ويندوز
<os_> haisam: هو بطيئ من الأول ظ
<os_> haisam: هو بطيئ من الأول ؟
<os_> ما مواصفات جهازك؟
<haisam> ram 512
<haisam> hd 160
<os_> والمعالج ؟
<haisam> cpu 3.2 / 1 m cash
<haisam> mad
<os_> أظن أن الرام بطيئة بالنسبة ليونتي
<os_> وخصوصا إذا شغلت ليبر أوفيس مثلا
<os_> عندك استعداد تغير واجهتك مثلا ؟
<haisam> kde ?
<haisam> هو الاساسي الجنوم مش كده ولا ايه
<os_> لا
<haisam> امال
<os_> منذ أبونتو 11.04
<os_> جعلت يونتي الرئيسية
<os_> لكن احتفظ بجنوم موجودة
<os_> منذ 11.10 أزيلت جنوم
<os_> أصلا جنوم التي تعرفها موجودة الآن ك GNOME FALLING BACK
<os_> لأن جنوم الآن تغيرت بشكل كبيييييير
<haisam> offffffff
<haisam> ده انا راح مني كتير اوي
<haisam> طب انا دلوقتي علي واجه ايه ؟
<os_> على UINTY 3D !
<os_> بعظمة لسانك قلتها !
<os_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsDell
<os_> شوف جهازك هنا مدعوم قوي
<os_> هو أنا خايف أضيفه تعطل شاشتك مثلا
<os_> شو الدقة اللي بدك ياها ؟
<haisam> Easy install, no compatibility issues, Cheap hardware, Plenty Fast
<os_> بيجوز قائمة قديمة :)
<haisam> 10.04 Lucid (64-bit)
<os_> تعال .. أحولك على #UBUNTU
<haisam> Integrated Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<haisam> اوك
<os_> مين ماسكك ؟
<os_> :)
<os_> رووووووووووح
<os_> /JOIN #UBUNTU
<os_> ضعها في سطر المحادثة
<Mohamed> السلام عليكم يا جماعة
<MohamedAhmed> هل هناك أحد؟
<MohamedAhmed> لدي سؤال
<MohamedAhmed> هل أصبحت طرفية جنوم تدعم العربية أخيرًا؟!
#ubuntu-eg 2014-09-21
<MohamedAlaa98> Hey dudes :D
